# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  FURO-S (Smart), smart service robot, Future Robot Co., Ltd., Seongnam, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Future Robot Co.

----------


## Airicist

FURO-S (Smart) Smart service robot




Furo-S 

Published on Jan 24, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Future Robot - Aeroporto Santos Dumont

Published on Sep 2, 2013

----------


## Airicist

2014 OSCARS

Published on Mar 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

20140401 Arirang TV 'KOREA TODAY'

Published on Aug 3, 2014

----------

